# Hello! Galway squats needed



## tekgalway (Dec 8, 2018)

Hello all, I'm very new to this but i'm excited and hope you welcome me in.

I'm going to keep this short and sweet, im looking for somewhere to squat in Galway in the West of Ireland, indoors/underground preferably.

All help is much appreciated


----------



## Billy Cougar White (Dec 8, 2018)

Welcome, I'm sorry I can't be of help. I gotta say, I havn't seen too many posts about Ireland in here. If you have any good stories, I would love to read them, and Im sure others here would too.


----------



## Anagor (Dec 9, 2018)

tekgalway said:


> I'm going to keep this short and sweet, im looking for somewhere to squat in Galway in the West of Ireland, indoors/underground preferably.



Welcome to StP ... can't help you personally ... stayed in a lot of squats in England, but did not squat in Ireland. Have been to Galway though in 2014, stayed in a hostel there. Nice town. 

Anyway, I found this site, perhaps people there can help you with contacts:

https://barricadeinn.squ.at/


----------



## dubh (Feb 3, 2019)

I was in Galway this last summer. Didn't see any squats, though did squat the forests by Merlin's Castle. I squatted in Letterkenny. I am outside of Dublin now, housed, but looking for squats for when I have to evade immigration again. I'm a yankee in Ireland.


----------

